

Dictionary of Numbers - jonp
http://www.dictionaryofnumbers.com/

======
jstanley
This looks awesome, but it's a shame it's only available as an extension.

Do you have any plans to provide a web app?

EDIT: I installed the extension but I can't get it to work. I typed in a
number and got no suggestions, then a few minutes later I got an alert that
the extension had crashed.

